# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εκπληκτικό εκτροφείο στην Γαλλία

## tasrek

Δείτε το παρακάτω βίντεο για να καταλάβετε τι μπορείς να φτιάξεις εαν έχεις μεράκι και αγάπη για τα πουλιά.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η μεγαλη φυτεμενη κλουβα με αφισε   :eek:  ...υπεροχη στο ματι!!!με ωραια ειδοι μεσα!

τι κανει ομως με το ζευγαρωμα συγκενων?

----------


## tasrek

Όπως είδες έχει και εσωτερικές κλούβες οπότε στην εξωτερική απελευθερώνει μόνο μη συγγενικά πουλιά.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και πως πιανει τα μικρα που γενιουντε?

----------


## tasrek

Υπάρχουν απόχες για την σύλληψη.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μου φενετε λιγο δυσκολο...
παντως η εικονα ηταν φανταστικη.....αντε...και στα δικα σας παιδια οσοι εχετε χωρο!

----------


## Antigoni87

Τι να πω... Απλώς υπέροχο!!!!!  :: 
Μακάρι να είχα ένα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Έλα ρε Τάσο με βάζεις θα με βάλεις σε έξοδα πάλι  ::  Απλά τέλειο.Ζηλεύω.

----------


## tasrek

Κοίτα είναι απλά τα πράγματα:

Βήμα 1ο Βρίσκεις κάποιον που να ξέρει γαλλικά

Βήμα 2ο Παίρνεις τηλέφωνο τον τύπο στην Γαλλία να τον ρωτήσεις λεπτομέρειες και να σου δώσει οδηγίες

Βήμα 3ο Αγοράζεις τα υλικά

Βήμα 4ο Ερχόμαστε οι υπόλοιποι από το forum για να βοηθήσουμε στο στήσιμο του εκτροφείου (απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση να είναι και ο Βαγγέλης για να τρώμε και τίποτα)

Βήμα 5ο Καλούμε τα κανάλια και κάνουμε εγκαίνια. "fullyhappy"

Τάκα-τάκα και με μικρό κόστος  :winky:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βημα 6ο κανεις γκρουπακια και τα ξεναγεις στη κλουβα...βγανουν και τα αξοδα ετσι...!

----------


## maria

Όνειρο!!!    :eek:  
Αυτά τα μπλέ-καφέ πουλάκια πως λέγονται?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαρία γειά χαρά.Είναι Cordon Blue Finch .

http://www.avianweb.com/cordonbleufinches.html

----------


## Niva2gr

Μου αρέσει πολύ που το εσωτερικό των κλουβιών είναι πολύ καλύτερο απο τον έξω κόσμο! Πιστεύω οτι αυτές οι κλούβες είναι για τα πουλιά ό,τι πιο κοντινό στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον.

----------


## Carlos

Παίδες χωρίς να κάνω τον έξυπνο, επειδή όμως έχω δεί μερικά εκτροφεία στην Ιταλία (4), στην Γαλλία (1) και στην Γερμανία (2), από παπαγάλους και ειδικώς τα 2 στην Γερμανία για ΖΑΚΟ. 

Οι άνθρωποι ΔΕΝ παίζονται, καμία σχέση με τους Έλληνες για να μην τους χαρακτηρίσω αλλοιώς, για να είμαι ειλικρινής έχω δεί και εδώ ένα ισάξιο ...κάπως....των αλλοδαπών, στην Βορείο Ελλάδα. Εκτρέφει αγριοπούλια όμως.

Και το συμπέρασμα για τους Έλληνες εκτροφείς, μιλώ για τους επαγγελματίες βεβαίως - βεβαίως μην δημιουργθεί καμία παρεξήγησις, δεν είναι τυχαία ούτε άδικη. Ένα τηλέφωνο κάντε τους για να διαπιστώσετε το "μεγαλείο" πολλά λόγια, ψέματα στο φούλ, απαξίωση κάθε άλλου εκτροφέα στην Ελλάδα και στον κόσμο, και από τιμές ...φαρμάκι. Ένας μεγαλωμένος ΖΑΚΟ σε εκτροφείο "σαν τέλειο νοσοκομείο" στην Ολλανδία κοστίζει 250 Ευρώ άντε 350, εδώ όμως κάτω από 1000 δεν βρίσκει κάποιος που να κτυπιέται. 

Αφήστε δεν είμαστε απλώς χρόνια πίσω, είμαστε διαφορετικής νοοτροπίας και αυτό σε μερικούς δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ. Όταν ως στόχο έχει κάποιος το μέγιστο κέρδος με την μικρότερη προσπάθεια...αφήστε τα να πάνε !!

----------


## veronika

στο οτι οι  'ανθρωποι    "δεν ΄παίζονται" σε σχέση με την πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων εκτροφέων,θα συμφωνήσω.....Απλά,πηγαίνοντ  ας,να "κάνεις τον έξυπνο"γραφεις ανακρίβιες...... "fullyhappy" 
Κανένα african gray,δεν κοστίζει όσο είπες.......Τόσο κοστίζει στην Τουρκία και στο Πακιστάν!!!
Σε μια αγορά,σαν την Ελληνική,που δεν υπάρχει χρήμα ,άρα και πολλά άλλα ,όπως Παιδεία,εκλεπτυσμένο γούστο,κλπ,είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν και οι "ανάλογης ποιότητας"εκτροφείς",ζωέμπ  ροι.Πάντως,κατηγορηματικά σε διαβεβαιώνω πως στην Ολλανδια,και γενικά στην Ευρώπη,δεν υπάρχουν αυτές οι τιμές!!!!
Αρα!!!!!μάλλον μέσα στον ενθουσιασμό σου,για το "εκτροφείο-νοσοκομείο"θα παράκουσες την τιμή......  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Βερόνικα, θα σε παρακαλούσα να προσέξεις κάποιες εκφράσεις σου που _μπορεί_ να παρεξηγηθούν. Για να διατηρηθεί το πνεύμα της υγειούς συζήτησης μεταξύ ωρίμων ανθρώπων καλύτερο είναι να εκφράζουμε τις απόψεις μας με κόσμιο τρόπο, σεβόμενοι τα άλλα μέλη και τις απόψεις τους.

----------


## veronika

απλα,"δανείστηκα"τις εκφράσεις του φίλου μας!!!!!Ειλικρινά,δεν κατλαβαίνω,ολοι προσέχετε τον τρόπο έκφρασης και οχι την ουσία των γραφόμενων!!!Εννοείται πως δεν απολογούμαι,και συγνώμη αν ακούγομαι σκληρή,αλλά μήπως είναι καρός να γράφονται και κάποια πράγματα με το ΄ονομά τους¨?
Η ενημέρωση δεν είναι πάντα  ευγενική,ξέρετε,καθώς και η ακρίβεια των νοημάτων και η αλήθεια.Εκτός αν νομίζετε,οτι το να δέχεσαι  οτι σερβίρεται,έχει κι αυτό,το γούστο του.......

----------


## Niva2gr

Βερόνικα, εκφράσεις του τύπου "κάνεις τον έξυπνο" και "άρα μέσα στον ενθουσιασμό σου παράκουσες" είναι εύκολα παραξηγήσιμες, και μπορούν να αποφευχθούν χωρίς να αλλοιωθεί το νόημα. Έχε στο νου σου οτι ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται και οτι σε συζητήσεις που επιδιώκουμε να είναι εποικοδομητικές προσπαθούμε να αποφύγουμε όσο γίνεται τις αναίτιες εντάσεις.

Λοιπόν, για να μην χαλάμε άλλο το θέμα, οποιες δημοσιεύσεις δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτό θα διαγράφονται χωρίς άλλη προειδοποίηση. Όποιος έχει να πει σε εμένα, ή στη Βερόνικα, ή σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο, κάτι διαφορετικό, μπορεί να στείλει πμ.

----------


## andreas142

Πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## warlock

> Μαρία γειά χαρά.Είναι Cordon Blue Finch .
> 
> http://www.avianweb.com/cordonbleufinches.html


Υπάρχουν αυτά Ελλάδα?Ξέρει κανείς ?

Επίσης ανακοινώνω στον ιδιοκτήτη οτι μετακομίζω εκει .Δεν θα πιάσω πολύ χόρο .Μια σκηνούλα θα έχω εκει μέσα ....

----------


## Mits_Pits

Απλά εκπληκτικό!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπωπω,εμεινα κειριολεκτικα!!!Ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα....τωρα δηλαδι πως να μην αγοραζουν μονο απο αυτον;!!!Α,και κατι ακομα...αυτος αναπαραγει μονο σπινους;;;

----------


## Athina

Μπράβο του...ένας παράδεισος

----------

